# Advice needed on Atlas quick change toolpost.



## Stephen Tegner (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi guys, I have a chance to obtain this quick change tool post over here in South Africa, I am pretty sure it is compatible but just would like your guys advice on wheather this is a good buy and if this type of tool post is good enough? Many thanks. 

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2486
http://littlemachineshop.com/Products/Images/480/480.2461.jpg


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Jul 12, 2013)

You are putting it on which lathe?

I own a Phase II AXA that was bought for a 12" Craftsman Commercial lathe. I also own an Atlas 618 and It looks like it will fit it too.  That being said if I did not have the 12" and the AXA I would have bought that one.


----------



## GoMopar440 (Jul 12, 2013)

I have that A2Z QCTP on my 7x14 mini-lathe and it's a good quality setup for that size lathe. I wouldn't want to use it for anything bigger though. On my 10" Atlas I'll be using an AXA or Type 100 QCTP as the bigger lathe can handle bigger cuts that might over stress the little A2Z.

One advantage to the A2Z is it's small enough that you probably wouldn't need to mill the top of your compound rest for clearance on your 10F. Since I plan on running the AXA/Type 100 I milled the top of mine while I had it apart for during the restoration/rebuild. I took off more than needed for the planned QCTP, but that was mostly to clean up the bad pits and dings in that area on top of the compound rest.


----------



## Stephen Tegner (Jul 12, 2013)

I am intending to use it on this lathe I am restoring, also the advert says it is made out of aluminium and I was wondering is this really strong enough for a toolpost?

Fits Atlas and Craftsman 6" lathes 
Made from 6061 T6 Aluminum 
Hard Anodized for durability and appearance


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 12, 2013)

I originally had that same size tool post for my 10" Atlas, worked fine but lacked rigidity on first contact. It was a cheap piston style. It was not the same maker as the one you are pointing to. My fault for going too cheap. I since moved moved up to a better Phase II clone in wedge and I am very happy with it.
Pierre

BTW whatever one you get, get more holders, many more holders!


----------



## schor (Jul 12, 2013)

I put an axa and was able to use it immediately on my th54 compound. I do need to machine part of the compound to not have to adjust the compound when I need to change angle and will get to that eventually.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 13, 2013)

Stephen,

While in my opinion the piston type QCTP is not inherently worse than the wedge type in either longevity or accuracy (I have a Yuasa 100 Series [AXA equivalent] that is still going strong after 33 years), I would not buy the one that you are looking at for one and possibly two reasons. The for sure reason is that the Tool Post itself is aluminum. It for certain will not last as long as a steel one. The second possible reason is that the ad does not give the industry standard size. I have actually written the seller asking what size it is. If it is a 0XA compatible, then that part is OK. Although I still would not buy an aluminum tool post. If it is not 0XA compatible, then you are going to be stuck with buying all tool holders from this seller. And as Pierre has already written, you need more turning and facing holders than the two that come with the set. With only two, you are not much better off than with a 4-Way turret tool post, which would be considerably cheaper.

Anyway, the correct size for the Atlas 6" machines is 0XA. (rest of this line was in error-sorry... or 100 Series).

If I get an answer from Little Machine Shop, I will post it here.

BTW, anyone, what is the width of the T-slot on the compound on a 618 or 101.07301? I've never seen one and none of the manuals seem to say but I just thought that 1/4" seemed unlikely.

Robert D.


----------



## awander (Jul 13, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> ...Anyway, the correct size for the Atlas 6" machines is 0XA or 100 Series....



That is two different sizes. AXA is the same as 100.


----------



## Stephen Tegner (Jul 13, 2013)

I think you are right I can source this all steel toolpost locally which might be a better option. I was considering trading my extra milling attachment for the toolpost so then I won't be out of pocket, if the guy is not interested in a trade then I'll hold out for the all steel one.

http://www.tooltime.co.za/ProductDetails.aspx?id=415
http://www.tooltime.co.za/DynamicData/ProductPics/EAPOST-016.jpg


----------



## tripletap3 (Jul 13, 2013)

The A2Z is anything but cheap. The USA made toolpost has fit and finish is far superior to any of the asian made ones. Here is a good thread on the same issue you are having. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...ange-Tool-Post-package-for-6-quot-Atlas-lathe


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 13, 2013)

You're absolutely correct.  Don't know where my mind went to write that.  I've never come across, either in ads or in comments, the equivalent Series number for the 0XA.  On the AXA and larger that I have or have seen close-up photos of, it is stamped on each holder.

Robert D



awander said:


> That is two different sizes. AXA is the same as 100.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 13, 2013)

tripletap3,

I wasn't implying that I thought there was anything wrong with the fit or finish.  I just would not buy an aluminum tool post.  Two other things that bother me about the description are the 1/4-20 hold-down bolt and the fact that none of the long list of sets that are identified as to specific machines give the industry sizes.  

If 1/4" diameter is actually the largest that will fit the specific application (in this case the Atlas 6"), the least they could have done is use a 1/4"-28 which has a slightly larger effective cross section.  

And not giving the size tends to make me suspect that they aren't standard sizes.  I can't think of any other valid reason to omit it.  At least from the buyer's standpoint.  

Robert D.



tripletap3 said:


> The A2Z is anything but cheap. The USA made toolpost has fit and finish is far superior to any of the asian made ones. Here is a good thread on the same issue you are having. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...ange-Tool-Post-package-for-6-quot-Atlas-lathe


----------



## Stephen Tegner (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your input, the gent concerned is kind enough to do a trade with me so whatever the aluminium toolposts shortcomings are it's still worth the risk to me. I'll let you all know my opinion on it when it's in my grubby hands.

Regards
Steve


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 15, 2013)

I used the TS Engineering version of that same aluminum toolpost, on the same exact Atlas 618.  I had no issues at all.  I even pushed it pretty hard, quite frankly.  Yes, looking back, I would still buy steel, and wedge style if I had had the choice then.  
But my experience was that keeping the whole machine tightened up well, PIN THE GIBS, I could even part steel 3inch diameter. 

Bernie


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 16, 2013)

I had a reply from Chris today about my question concerning whether or not the toolpost and tool holders are 0XA compatible.  The short answer is "no".  The toolpost is the same approximate size as 0XA but 0XA tool holders will not fit it.  So if you buy the set, be sure that you buy extra turning/facing tool holders.  I would recommend at least five additional.  Beyond that, I'll withhold any further comments.

Robert D.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 16, 2013)

not big on the aluminum or not being a wedge ..

got my last sets on ebay..hardened steel , wedge, axa..


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi,
I just purchased one of these QCTPs. To date I have used it only once but, it sure beats the lantern tool post for quick, accurate set up. Most tools work better in the hands of someone that know how to use them. Judging from your pictures, you will be thrilled with this unit.  Like all things mechanical, keep it lubricated. For mine, I had to shorten the length of the "tee" nut. It is round and made of aluminum. The post would not tighten due to the "tee" nut being too long. Everything else works according to plan. Not trying to exclude anyone of sales but, I got mine on Ebay about a month ago and it was about $30.00 cheaper.  Exact same unit. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/A2Z-QCTP-Qu...3?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item33840a4353

Or, just search for A2Z QCTP on ebay. I love saving a buck.


----------



## genec (Aug 10, 2013)

I have the A2Z unit I'm mainly purchased it for my small unimat lathe, but I also use it on my 12 inch craftsmen commercial with 1/4 inch spacer to allow it to operate in the center of its range.  I do not use it for making heavy cuts, I'm quite pleased with it.


----------

